# My Daughter got the Results from the fertility Clinic



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Heather just called and said Duke Fertility called and said she was PREGNANT!!!!! She has to go back on Thursday for another blood test to make sure her HCG Beta Levels are still rising. I pray everything goes according to plan and she remains pregnant!!! She was so HAPPY!!! GrandMother is too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOOO Dianne :chili: that IS wonderful news :chili: I pray that all goes smoothly for your daughter :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wonderful news!!! Congratualtions to all !!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great news! Congratulations G'Ma!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

Diane -- this is great news. I'm praying that she can carry to term without any problems.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That is great news! I hope everything goes well for your daughter.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The baby thoughts worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gosh..I know how excited and nervous all at the same time your daughter must be!!!!!!! This is such great news Dianne!!!!!! Continued prayers for a healthy, happy pregnancy!!!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome news! She had so many people hoping and praying for her. Congrats, Grandma :chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what fantastic news!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now we REALLY need to pray!rayer:rayer::biggrin::biggrin:
Holding on to faith w/you Dianne! Congratulations!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great news! Keeping our fingers and paws crossed over here for her!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!! :chili:

That is AWESOME!!! :aktion033:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

That is AWESOME news!!!







Is she coming to Duke this Thursday? If so, come with her and bring the fluffs....I live about 15 min. from Duke. Was there yesterday getting my good scans report! :happy:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What wonderful news! Praying that all goes well for the remainder of her pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Dianne - wonderful news. :chili::chili:She had a lot of people sending good vibes to her. Praying that all goes well with her pregnancy. Gee, soon we'll need some baby related emoticons on SM. :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That's wonderful news. Hope everything goes well.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dianne I'm so happy for Heather, her hubby, you and Heath I could just cry. This news has been a very long time coming. Heather has gone through the mill trying to have a baby so this baby will never once doubt how much he or she...or they :innocent:...were wanted. Get used to being called G'ma Dianne because we will all be praying for a healthy, safe and illness free pregnancy. :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

All fingers (and paws) firmly crossed that HCG levels continue to rise and she carries this (or these!!) baby (babies!!) to term!! Welcome to the G.Ma club!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone~~~I don't mind being called Grandma!!!:chili: I pray everything works out and there is one or two little ones!!! I have been so excited today that I am exhausted tonight..LOL~~:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Dianne, I'm crying tears of joy. I mean, GrandMa.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Dianne that is terrific news! :chili: We will certainly be praying that all goes well. :thumbsup: I know your daughter is just over the moon!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> That is AWESOME news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna, Heather lives about 15 mins from Duke but I live about an hour and 40 mins away!! She will run by and get a blood test and go back to work.

Glad your scan report was good!!! We always love to hear that~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!! one or two?!! :w00t::chili: I hope everything goes perfectly....I'm pulling for you guys!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> All fingers (and paws) firmly crossed that HCG levels continue to rise and she carries this (or these!!) baby (babies!!) to term!! Welcome to the G.Ma club!


Pam, that is a club I have been trying to get into for years now!!! Yes, I will keep my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Pam, that is a club I have been trying to get into for years now!!! Yes, I will keep my fingers crossed!!!


True seasoned GRITS.........grandma's raised in the south! :wub::chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh Dianne I'm so happy for Heather, her hubby, you and Heath I could just cry. This news has been a very long time coming. Heather has gone through the mill trying to have a baby so this baby will never once doubt how much he or she...or they :innocent:...were wanted. Get used to being called G'ma Dianne because we will all be praying for a healthy, safe and illness free pregnancy. :aktion033:


Ahhh Crystal, thank you! I am very happy and pray that a baby is born in 81/2 months!! You need to send Heather that utility sink if she has twins....could put both babies in at one time!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Woohoo!! one or two?!! :w00t::chili: I hope everything goes perfectly....I'm pulling for you guys!!


Can you believe this Pat! I am very happy and Heather said she is afraid to get too happy until she gets past her lst trimester. Life is Good....I had to borrow that from you!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

KAG said:


> Oh Dianne, I'm crying tears of joy. I mean, GrandMa.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


Thank you Kerry....Light candles for Heather and the baby (babies)~~I am very happy!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Grandma, please let me know when you come this way and have a minute so maybe we can meet! Mimi (Donna)


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Dianne!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Thank you Kerry....Light candles for Heather and the baby (babies)~~I am very happy!!!


Pat, can you believe this?? I am so happy and I hope everything goes well this time. Thank you for the well wishes!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> True seasoned GRITS.........grandma's raised in the south! :wub::chili:


I had not heard that..........so cute!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Heather just called and said Duke Fertility called and said she was PREGNANT!!!!! She has to go back on Thursday for another blood test to make sure her HCG Beta Levels are still rising. I pray everything goes according to plan and she remains pregnant!!! She was so HAPPY!!! GrandMother is too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love it wooooohoooooo :chili:

Will keep all in my prayers...oh my , this is wonderful !!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

You have been on my mind, wondering about your daughter and her news...Oh Dianne what wonderful news!!!I know that you can hardly wait to see that little one begin to show. I will pray for continued good blessings to Heathers way and before you know it, Grandma you will be!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Pat, can you believe this?? I am so happy and I hope everything goes well this time. Thank you for the well wishes!!!


I don't know how I picked up Kerry's post and this was suppose to be Pat's reply. You will have to excuse me, I got so excited today and I am exhaused tonight. I got up this morning at around 3:00am.....You know it is true, a Mother's worry never ends!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

sophiesmom said:


> You have been on my mind, wondering about your daughter and her news...Oh Dianne what wonderful news!!!I know that you can hardly wait to see that little one begin to show. I will pray for continued good blessings to Heathers way and before you know it, Grandma you will be!!!!!


Thank you Diane......you know you live just down the road from Heather!!! I am so happy......can't wait until she is further along!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very happy for all of you. I hope everything continues to go well.:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy for your daughter and hubby and YOU!!!!
Been praying daily for her and her baby to be.:wub::wub:
Hugs:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Fabulous news Dianne! I'm so happy for you all! I will continue to send positive thoughts for a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying everrything goes well!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is wonderful news Dianne! :chili::chili::chili: Sending good vibes and positive energy that Heather has a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your entire family, Dianne! What a happy time for you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dianne, I am so happy for all of you!! 

Congratulations!! 

And, I will pray that the rest of your daughter's pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dianne, 

I am very happy for you and your family. What a blessing. I will keep you all in our prayers as I know that you will be very anxious until this little love arrives. :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies.....I appreciate everyone that responded and has been on this journey with us!!! It always helps when you can share and please keep up the prayers!!:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Dianne... that's such wonderful news!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Will be continuing the prayers !


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting to become a Grandma! I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

YAY!!! Congrats to you, your daughter and the rest of the family. What exciting news. Prayers that it's smooth sailing from here.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Wonderful news


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

What wonderful news! I will keep your daughter in my prayers for a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby or babies


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::wub: Yipee Diane!!!!!!! This is awesome:thumbsup:. I will certainly keep all of you in my prayers. Pray to St Gerard, the patron saint of motherhood for a safe, normal prenancy and a precious healthy baby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Being a childcare provider for a while, I've cared for 2 sets of twins that were conceived that way!!! Both mothers had tried every fertility treatments out there! Healthy babies were born to both moms and I had the privilege of caring for them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Being a childcare provider for a while, I've cared for 2 sets of twins that were conceived that way!!! Both mothers had tried every fertility treatments out there! Healthy babies were born to both moms and I had the privilege of caring for them.


Great, that sounds so good. You want to move to North Carolina!!! LOL!!! So glad to hear they were healthy.:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:cheer:Yeahhhhhh!!!:cheer:​ 


*GO PINK!!!* GO BLUE!!! GO PINK!!! *GO BLUE!!!* GO PINK!!!
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor​


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

at the moment i bet you and your daughter must be over the moon with joy .
please keep us posted ,its going to be a long road but it will be so worth it ..many
hugs to you and yours xxxx jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She went back on Thursday to make sure her Beta Levels are continuing to go up ...... and they did!!! Everything is fine so far!!! Mommy and Grandmommy are doing just fine!!! So is Poppy...the Father, that is what I call him now!!! LOL!!! If it is a single birth, due date is Oct. 6th. If it is twins, due date is Sept 14th. Don't quote me on this but sometime in early April, she should be able to tell how many there are. :w00t: This is me when I have to take care of more than one!! It will be fun!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

jodublin said:


> at the moment i bet you and your daughter must be over the moon with joy .
> please keep us posted ,its going to be a long road but it will be so worth it ..many
> hugs to you and yours xxxx jo


Thank you Jo!! A baby is such a joy!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I'm so thrilled for all of you. I was so afraid I'd have a multiple birth because we have twins and triplets in my DH's family and mine. I know it would have been wonderful but at 5'1" I couldn't imagine me carrying more than one...at a time


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY!!! That is wonderful news! I'm thinking twins! Dianne, this is just so exciting!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is wonderful news!!!! Please send her our love and congrats ♥.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> She went back on Thursday to make sure her Beta Levels are continuing to go up ...... and they did!!! Everything is fine so far!!! Mommy and Grandmommy are doing just fine!!! So is Poppy...the Father, that is what I call him now!!! LOL!!! If it is a single birth, due date is Oct. 6th. If it is twins, due date is Sept 14th. Don't quote me on this but sometime in early April, she should be able to tell how many there are. :w00t: This is me when I have to take care of more than one!! It will be fun!!!!


lol I think that :w00t: will be CeeCee and Rain when there is the pitter patter of little FEET instead of PAWS running around your house. I think this will be you :wub: and this :tender: and yes probably even a bit of this :smstarz: when you get to take care of one or possibly more. But most often I think this will be you. :cloud9:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Such good news Diane!!!!! So happy for all of you:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol I think that :w00t: will be CeeCee and Rain when there is the pitter patter of little FEET instead of PAWS running around your house. I think this will be you :wub: and this :tender: and yes probably even a bit of this :smstarz: when you get to take care of one or possibly more. But most often I think this will be you. :cloud9:


Hee, hee, Crystal, I will be so nervous at first. It has been a long time but once you have ridden a bicycle, you know how to do it!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Hee, hee, Crystal, I will be so nervous at first. It has been a long time but once you have ridden a bicycle, you know how to do it!!!


 
Oh Dianne, this touches at warms my heart so much. Oh you won't be nervous at all, no way, it will come so lovingly naturaly. Gosh, I am just so happy for all of you!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Dianne -- being a grandma is better than being a parent!! You will wonderful!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is wonderful news!


----------

